# PopPop's Jelly Glaze



## poppop (May 14, 2012)

Ran across this recipe by accident while wtching my wife prepare hordeauv... whorderv...to heck with it .."APPETIZERS"

Works great as a final glaze for ham or ribs.

*PopPop's Jelly Glaze*

12 oz. (2 bottles) .....................Heinz Chili Sauce

32 oz .......................................Concord Grape Jelly

1/2 Tsp.....................................Chili Powder

1/2 Tsp.....................................Black Pepper

1/2 Tsp.....................................Salt

1/4 Cup....................................Apple Cider Vinegar

Place ingredients in saucepan and bring to low boil.

Remove from heat and baste meat.

(For smaller cookings..cut recipe in half.)

Enjoy!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 15, 2012)

Horse Derveries ... Hehehehe     sounds good


----------

